# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  Kann keine Mails an GMX schicken (sendmail)

## Nighthawk

Da ich da wenig Ahnung von hab poste ich einfach mal die Mail mit dem Fehler, dem kundigen Auge wird sich der Fehler offenbaren  :Smilie: 


Date: Wed, 19 Mar 2003 11:59:59 +0100
From: Mail Delivery Subsystem 
To: apache@localhost.localdomain
Subject: Returned mail: see transcript for details
Parts/Attachments:
1 Shown 12 lines Text
2 Shown 321 bytes Message, "Delivery Status"
3 Shown 494 bytes Message, "Ihre Anmeldung bei xyz"
3.1 Shown 2 lines Text
----------------------------------------

The original message was received at Wed, 19 Mar 2003 11:59:58 +0100
from apache@localhost

----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
test@gmx.net
(reason: 550 {mx010-rz3} Cannot resolve your domain - ungueltiger Domain-Name in Adresse)

----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to mx0.gmx.de.:
>>> MAIL From:
<<< 550 {mx010-rz3} Cannot resolve your domain - ungueltiger Domain-Name in Adresse
554 5.0.0 Service unavailable

[ Part 2: "Delivery Status" ]

Reporting-MTA: dns; localhost.localdomain
Arrival-Date: Wed, 19 Mar 2003 11:59:58 +0100

Final-Recipient: RFC822; test@gmx.net
Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Diagnostic-Code: SMTP; 550 {mx010-rz3} Cannot resolve your domain - ungueltiger Domain-Name in Adresse
Last-Attempt-Date: Wed, 19 Mar 2003 11:59:59 +0100


[ Part 3: "Included Message" ]

Date: Wed, 19 Mar 2003 11:59:58 +0100
From: test@meinedomain.com
To: test@gmx.net
Subject: Ihre Anmeldung bei xyz

Zum Aktivieren Ihres Accounts klicken Sie bitte auf diesen Link: 
http://test.meinedomain.com/activate...ivate_id=12345

----------


## Berufspenner

Hi

Ohne jetzt den Mailaufbau zu verstehen würde ich sagen, dass die Mails wegen des Schutzes vor Spammails geblockt werden. Mit einem Relayserver dazwischen sollte es klappen.

Cu
André

----------


## CEROG

Hallo nighthawk,

ich hatte die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Von Jaydee erhielt ich damals folgende Antwort:



> Aloha,
> 
> das "Problem" liegt tatsächlich an sendmail selbst. Dies ist eigentlich ein Sicherheitsfeature und dient dazu Mail von "gefakten" Domains erst gar nicht anzunehmen.
> 
> Dabei kann es unter Umständen zu Fehlern kommen.
> 
> Du kannst nun eins tun:
> 
> Editiere unter /etc/mail/linux.mc.
> ...


Danach hats funktioniert.

Viele Grüße,
CEROG

----------

